# Goat life...in Gifs



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

If you've been on the internet for any length of time you've probably seen the tumblr pages that are all reaction gifs. I've seen them for topics from working retail to being a photographer. Let's make up our own for goats! I'll start:

When my SO says "you know what would be cool, getting a couple goats!" when I'd been secretly wanting some.









When I discovered that buck's favorite past times includes peeing on his face/ drinking his own pee









When a friend so "generously" offers me her buck not long after discovering the above 









How I'm handling waiting to bring my new wethers home









Note: google "{reaction you're looking for} gif", copy the image url and insert like a normal photo into the post.

Can't wait to see what you all come up with!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great... :laugh:


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

LizStabbert said:


> If you've been on the internet for any length of time...


I've been here since before you could use a mouse. Back to the days of 2400 baud dial up modems and BBS's. I have a bajillion of these but a few faves. Let me see if I can find a few. The first one will be good for a goat forum.

Doh!









That's it! Right there....









Cat Play...









Typical...









Play Dead...









Meh...









I meant to do that (Pee Wee Herman quote)...









That's it. I'm going to bed.









That's Sour!









I had a little puppy...









Oh my...









Got many more but don't want to overload the page.\

EDIT ADD: Oh, just saw REACTION gifs. Got one right anyways. 
Neener neener boo oops.









Yes.









Yeth!









Boring!









I probably didn't get that right either. I don't go do tumblr.


----------

